

Ask HN: Help a YC startup improve your mobile media experience - thomaspun

Hi there,<p>We are a mobile video startup funded by YCombinator (W2010). We are working on improving how people share their media on the go. The following 1-page survey helps us understand your needs and it should take less than 3 minutes to complete. We respect your privacy and promise we would only use the gathered information for internal use.<p>If there are any other things you want us to fix regarding how you acquire and share you online media, we would love to hear from you as well.<p>You can reach us at mobilevideostartup@gmail.com. Any comments and suggestions are very welcome.<p>Thank you very much.<p>Thomas<p>https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?formkey=dG0xdFRCLVhKSzYxSHRmV2xxS1Z3alE6MA
======
jackowayed
[https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?formkey=dG0xdFRCLVh...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?formkey=dG0xdFRCLVhKSzYxSHRmV2xxS1Z3alE6MA)
for those too lazy to copy & paste

~~~
thomaspun
Thx alot for turning that into link. I tried but it seems like I couldn't edit
my post.

------
krisneuharth
I know you have an Others option for device type but you should include
Blackberry devices as well since you made a case for Android devices. I have a
Blackberry and use it often for capturing images and uploading them to various
places as I am sure many others do as well.

~~~
thomaspun
My bad for missing that. Thx for the head up. Survey is updated.

------
lloydarmbrust
Yeah, me also with the BlackBerry. Regrettable I know, but my office forced
everyone to go RIM, so that's what I use to share pictures with grandparents,
etc.

~~~
thomaspun
Survey updated. Thx for pointing that out.

Are you happy with existing solutions on picture sharing with grandparents?

